# Dell PowerEdge 4600



## FLCL (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, i was not sure which thread to post this in, seeing as the server has no actual OS as of right now, but here goes. I am currently working with a Dell PowerEdge 4600, with no current OS. This is because i cannot get a cd to boot. In the bios i have everything set so that it -should- boot from the CD, it's enabled, highest priority,ect. The cd is bootable and i works when i tested on a seperate computer. The server will not recognize the CD in the drive i am guessing. I tried with two seperate OS discs and both failed. It does not boot to them, instead tells me there is nothing to boot. Some servers have keys to press in order to boot to media, although i am unsure if this server has that feature or not. If there is can anyone let me know the key/keys needed in order to get the server to boot to the disc? Please help.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Well my first thought would be to make sure the drive is working correctly, that's what it sounds like to me. Perhaps put a different drive in there to see?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Im sure you need to put the Dell discs that they supplied in first. Its what we did with out 2950's


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

carsey said:


> Im sure you need to put the Dell discs that they supplied in first. Its what we did with out 2950's


You can boot from either the Dell Disks or the regular installation disks for windows. The Dell boot disks are certainly a great way to go since they setup a utility partition and do a basically hand's off installation, but they're certainly not required.


----------



## FLCL (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm, it could be that it isn't reading the discs, other than that it appears to be functioning; though that can certainly be deceiving. I'll try and switch out the drive, and post back what happens.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

I know this is an older server, but it does support USB boot ... do you have an external USB CDROM or DVD drive you could use? Then just work on the internal drive issue later?


----------

